# Friday Again!



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

I've been waiting to post pics of my new puchase from fellow forum member Guy, so I had to start the friday thread! I'll be keeping this one for a very long time, I love it!



















More pics and opinions to follow in the near future.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Noice B1... i really must wear mine....









Its Autum here and so for me, a little summer warmth to brighten the day...


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm also a proud B1 owner. Been wearing this lateley.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

What a beautiful Reverso... I keep looking at them but so far ive resisted...









My new arrival landed... so im giving it a try out... Citizen Autozilla Titanium 1000m


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Dress dowm Friday for me:










Thanks

deano


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

SMP today!










Have a nice weekend


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hard day today, bike ride along the canal to Skipton.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Aerospace again







this is rapidly becoming my favourite watch and is getting substantially more wrist time than anything else.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I feel yukey, having just stepped off an overnight flight....but I wore this all week, and no-one noticed







.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm wearing this one, as it's been a while


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

My Orient wide-day today.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Still enjoying the U1 a week later...


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*Poljot 3133 Chronograph - no 334/500*



















Just come back from a full service at Ryte Time. It's got a vintage military look about it. I've not seen another like this though no doubt you guys will tell me differently!

Happy POETS day


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm another Sinner today.


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Stowa Airman on an oyster style bracelet



















Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

At the moment it's my Seiko 6309-7290 which I seem to have been wearing all week. However I'm off to Scarborough tonight for a swanky dinner dance (dinner suit, bow tie ... the works!!) so I'll be wearing my Limes 1Tausend.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

SM120 for a day up town.










Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Doxa-RlT-Zeno for me...


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

This is on my wrist - as you can see, it's taken the hits! It's good to be back!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Doxa-RlT-Zeno for me...


is that water or silicon? in the watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Neither, its a shadow


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

It's a Zeno watch with Doxa Dial and mechanism?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Laco today:










Cheers


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my new arrival, *Seiko 6R15* Scuba Diver



























I love everything about it









I'm very happy with it, if I had to keep only one watch, this would be it


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

I too, am fresh off an overnight flight, but had the pleasure of finding this back from the watchmakers after a service:










Girard Perregaux 39 jewel Gyromatic. Since I'd sent it straight off after buying it, AND it took 3 months, this is its first outing ...


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

Ricster said:


> I love everything about it


That sure is a classy looking watch!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

makrie said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> > I love everything about it
> ...


I can only agree








the new Seiko diver is top of my list for this years purchases. I will get one sooner or later - in fact I'm wondering whether to dig the credit card & buy one sooner rather than later







!!!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Neither, its a shadow


That Hank Marvin gets everywhere, doesn't he?









Some fab watches today folks.

Dan, glad you like the B-1 - your pics are great!

Bruce, loving the Stowa on that bracelet!

Jon - tried on an Ecozilla at a WIS dinner last night - that's not a watch, it's a buoyancy aid!

As for me, it's the '69 Speedy Pro on an ATG vintage croc:




























Have a good weekend all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ventura said:


> It's a Zeno watch with Doxa Dial and mechanism?


Yep, its Vintage Doxa Sub 300T dial and movement and modern Zeno case, as put together by Roy









( So if anyone sees a vintage case for sale , let me know)


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Its been Friday here a little longer than usual for me







having a great time roaming Japan presently, and today I am showing off the










an excellent GMT being used for the very purpose intended.......time shift and steam baths







, OK OK no I do not really wear it in the Onsen although I am sure it would be up to that task!

Another week to go then back to the grind.....still haven't even looked in a watch shop here 

Best regards David


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Guy... I had an ecozilla earlier this year, but this one is the lighter and dare I say it, better built, brother... the Autozilla... user removable bezel, auto and ti... its really very cool and a lot of watch for the cash. im pleasently suprised by this one.









David... have you bought yourself a Japanese market only watch yet?


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Some great kit,again









Martin


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

mart broad said:


> Some great kit,again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drool....









Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Chris... lovin the 5513 mate... tis a classic









Which one do you want details on... Anomino Polluce i assume... limited edition of 99. brushed and polished SS and gold. 1200m WR with kodiak strap with solid gold buckle... Do search on Anomino and you'll see more pics when i first showed it - its a classic imho and stunning in the metal...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Damasko today:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Seiko 'Spirit' today.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mart! Thats a stunner... Ex Sanj? and of course you broke your watch buying rules too... rules were made to be broken



















potz said:


> Thanks for that. The best watch I bought in a while. It also made me greedy for more as I've now decided I need a GMT-Master II in my collection again (teaches me to flip a Rolex), as well as a Sea-Dweller.
> 
> I didn't realise it was an Anonimo. That probably puts it out of my range at present, or rather I don't like it enough to warrant the expense.


Yes I wear my 5513 a lot actually, I wore it most of this week on nato







Luckily I kept my GMT2 but I keep looking at GMT's and am still tempted... im kicking myself for not buying one here before my xmas trip as theyve gone up by a 1/4 since then. I also was in two minds about a GMT2 I saw in Chester in December (mostly cos I already had one) and missed it at a crazy Â£1595!!!! amazingly cheap....

LOL - Im glad I got the Polluce. Its one of the few models Anomino did that I wanted from the time I first saw one. We had very few here in Aus and the dealer I saw it at was basically raffeling it! scary.... FWIW Anomino seem to be finally gathering pace as a brand now and are slowly shedding their 'cheaper Panerai' image. The Polluce range seems to have helped that trend and the new Basel models will take that further as theyve some very cool stuff coming this year... Im sure Mart and Colin will chime in and agree with me... I *need* a TP52... NEED I say....


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

6105


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This for the daytime.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Ive just changed to this, its mid afternoon and I am peckish. You cant beat getting your lips round a nice sandwich 










Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

brilliant Foz! Im ROTFL here. great looker.... and the lip!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

He spoiled it with the tomato


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This bashed, scratched and battered piece today.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Been with this for the past few days


















BTW Some great watches on show today


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Been wearing my Mido today and all week


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Got out of the leather, into the rubber


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

This the last three days










Dave S


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

dave993cars said:


> This the last three days
> 
> Dave S


And do you have a 993?


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

tertius said:


> dave993cars said:
> 
> 
> > This the last three days
> ...


Depends what you class a 993?









Dave S


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I would say Porsche 993, but I'm sure others have their own ideas.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

strange_too said:


> I would say Porsche 993, but I'm sure others have their own ideas.


That would be the ONE









Dave S


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> I feel yukey, having just stepped off an overnight flight....but I wore this all week, and no-one noticed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all noticed!


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

JoT said:


> Aerospace again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I'm eyeing one of these. Do you find the crown difficult operate? How precise does one have to be to separate between slow and fast turns? That's the only my worry.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> David... have you bought yourself a Japanese market only watch yet?


Not yet Jon, not even had a chance to look as yet, but will be off to Akihabra next week for a bit of retail therapy (need it after all the hard graft in the clubs during the night!







)

I really fancy one of the Sieko radio wave watches actually and will be on the lookout for one of those I think.

Shame I cannot post any pics from here but my friends computer only has 256meg of ram and is so slow I cannot get it to even edit a pic....I shall be installing more memory for her next week I hope.........who said the Japs were ahead of the world electronically?









Best regards David


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

AndyF said:


> Been wearing my Mido today and all week


Nice picture....I always like seeing watches alongside smart shirts & suits: yours and JoTs spring to mind









Working mostly from home, I usually have an oil-stained T-shirt on


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

dave993cars said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > I would say Porsche 993, but I'm sure others have their own ideas.
> ...


That's what I had in mind ... here's mine ...


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

tertius said:


> dave993cars said:
> 
> 
> > strange_too said:
> ...


And mine










Dave s


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice Porkers! Assume thats a G60 in the garage, Dave?


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

JonW said:


> Nice Porkers! Assume thats a G60 in the garage, Dave?


Mk2 With a VR6 (my daughters)

Dave S


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Shes a lucky girl. nice conversion. I had a 16v with Turbo Technics and Stealth 8 inj. conversion... 210bhp. (some pics on the plans trains automobiles forum if you feel like a look)... great cars imho.


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Neither, its a shadow
> ...


Thanks Guy!









Love that Speedy, looks great on the chroc strap!


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

dave993cars said:


> And mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.

Turbo or C4S? What's the spoiler?


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Tertius

C4S Techart spoiler









Dave S


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Finally got my friends computer tuned up with more memory and fixed the drive configuration!

Anyway......pity you cannot quite see my Seamaster GMT in this shot


















More work tomorrow I expect









Best regards David


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

You dirty old man, with your Thai brides


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ventura said:


> You dirty old man, with your Thai brides


Philippina actually, and BRIDES








.......that implies I would have to pay something







, where as I was actually a guest.....and loving it









Still haven't seen any really nice Japanese issue watches, went to Akihabara tonight to stock up on Kato stuff to flog when I get back........tempted by a rather lovely 3G phone (well they all are here!) and everything else of course, but theres not much more space in my suitcase!

The more I see all the fancy looking watches being worn here the more I appreciate the simplicity of my SM300GMT....

Well back to the grind......quite literally 

Best regards David


----------

